# Rice Fields Study - any critique is welcomed!



## Lisa Yumi (Jul 5, 2018)

Thought I'd give environmental art a shot. I had lots of fun trying to portray all the details, but it was also hard to keep balance between having too much and not enough detail (like with all the trees for example). Any critique and/or advice is very welcomed!


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

I think this is a really good "first try". But if I am you, and working with this size, where the details much more hard to work out, I would try to do much more in abstractly impressionist style or, making a much smaller "cutout" and concentrating only on the building in the forground and asome part of the field what is directly under.


----------

